# Playpen Idea



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

People are always asking about playpens, I saw this shared elsewhere and wanted to share it here too.

I do not yet have this. But it truly looks like the best rat playpen you can buy.




You should still always supervise your rats in any playpen.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L3JMRG...lid=1BZLA4MS6LC5K&coliid=I3HUVHVN58OI2E&psc=1


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks, I'm bookmarking this.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting! Perhaps you could follow up with a review


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Asiposea said:


> Thanks for posting! Perhaps you could follow up with a review


I won't be getting it for a while. I'll prob get it for my bunny lol. I already made my rats a playpen right before seeing this.

But I have heard good things about it.


----------



## Shisket (Feb 23, 2017)

Are there any good mazes you know of too?


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

I ordered this playpen 2 days ago after seeing this post. I will let everyone know how it works out. Hopefully will be delivered by end of the week. I have read there is a couple inch clearance at the bottom. So I might have an issue with that at 1st, since one of my ratties is still very small. I would think full grown males will not be an issue. I can't wait for it to arrive since sitting in my bathroom with them for hours is uncomfortable. Plus when I bring them in my living room they explore a little too much on the couch and are very hard to handle all at once.


----------



## SeinfeldMom (Feb 25, 2017)

I saw someone post elsewhere about setting up a tent. I found this one on amazon for cheeeaaaapp. http://a.co/hLOk1zQ
 It's great, I've filled it with a bunch of toys, sometimes i hang out in it w/ them, and sometimes I put only them in there so that I can clean their cage and not worry about them getting out.


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hello all,

My review on the playpen Moonkissed posted. 

I would say do not order this product. I'm going to return the one I ordered. Its a great idea but its so hard to put together. Its so time consuming. The plastic clips are hard to put on correctly and once you get one side done sometimes the other side that was already installed comes out. I would suggest to use the tent idea or any of the other Ideas Moonkissed has suggested. I know she made one out of Plexi-glass. You could use Poster board or Chloroplast as well. 

Thanks, Hope this helps everyone


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you for the update, Okeedoke22! Sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

My bedroom is my rats playpen. Lol.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry it did not work out for you 

I've heard nothing but great things about it, but yeah different preferences I suppose. 

Those connectors are a pain, I've used them on my guinea pig cages. If you use a rubber mallet it can help get them on there good.


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> Sorry it did not work out for you
> 
> I've heard nothing but great things about it, but yeah different preferences I suppose.
> 
> Those connectors are a pain, I've used them on my guinea pig cages. If you use a rubber mallet it can help get them on there good.


The playpen actually came with this cute little wooden mallet. If the actual playpen was sturdy metal it would be so easy. Its a light bendable type of metal with thin plastic sheet around it. The walls are very flexible and not super high but high enough that its awkward to push down. It just bends. Not terrible and I don't think its expensive but I rather just make my own with tape and some Velcro.


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Just a follow up. I emailed company to let them know about issues and I wanted to return item. They replied quickly and also offered a full refund or if I wanted a drastic discount and I can keep item. I would say it was a positive experience.


----------



## athena&willow (Dec 29, 2016)

This one worked well for me: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZs249AgPOI


I got 6 display boards from the dollar store and had tape already.


----------

